# Garage Price HELP



## bgillette79 (Sep 6, 2006)

How much would a 20X20 or say a 22X22 garage cost.

It will need a new foundation in addition to the garage itself.

I do NOT want windows, or any extra doors. I don't want running water....just electrical for a couple outlets and the Garage door opener.....

I am looking for the LOWEST price I can get because I do not have all the money for bells and whistles right now. I just need a place to put my car, a lawn mower, and some tools. Thats it!

ps....if you know anything I can do so save money when I get a builder....please let me know!!!!


----------



## bgillette79 (Sep 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: I know I am replying to my own post...

but i found some info.

I'm reading 25-35 per square foot. Is that really the range I'm looking at to build a new garage?

Any ways to get that down to like $20 a square foot?

Any shortcuts I could take??? (By shortcuts I am not refering to making this a cheap peice of junk....but rather just something solid yet NOT FANCY)


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Therer are factors that can effect the cost by several thousand dollars.
Region of the country is a large factor because the frost line dictates how far down your foundation has to go. Excavation and concrete material and labor are not cheap.
If it is a free-standing garage or addition style (like adding onto an end of the house) is another.
Layout of your land where the garage will go: Drainage issues may arise, especially where the door will be located. The last garage we built, we had to install a drainage system in front of the door and run it to a point 200 feet away = extra $ 

In the New England area costs range on the average of: $20,000.00 and go up for a single car garage. 
In fact 20K is an extremely low end price. That would be a good deal.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

With some sticks and some mud, maybe some felt paper, you can get it down to a couple of bucks a foot...

Scratch out a drawing on a piece of paper, along with some minimum requirements, like how many plugs, what amp service, and then make some calls to your local contractors. 

The internet is useful for specific answers to specific questions, and yours is not going to be answered with any modicum of accuracy here.


An example would be:

I am building a garage as cheap as possible, should I leave out the wall insulation.

Or:

I am planning to build a cheap garage that I can upgrade later, should I have plumbing and electrical stubbed out?


----------



## dferber (Sep 24, 2006)

$20,000 seems high to me, but it does depend on where you live. I had a 20 x 20 garage built 4 yrs ago in SE Mich. I have a basic garage, no exterior door and 1 small side window. Electrical was done separately for $500. Garage cost $10,000. New codes said that anything larger would require a much deeper foundation, so that would cost a lot more for the cement work and more for the roof framing. MUCH more, so I went with the max sq footage I could get without getting into all that extra cost. So, 20 x 20 it was. It was built by a company that specializes in garages. They did an ok job. Hope this info helps.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

I am in the process of building one for a client. His specs are 20' W 24' D. Monothilic slab, 9' 2x4 walls @ 16" O.C. , 3 3X5 windows, 1 36" x 6'8 door, 16' X 8' garage door, stucco exterior, tile roof. Cost about $19,000 for him.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

> It was built by a company that specializes in garages.


Yes a company that specializes in garages. Around here we have "Tuff Shed" which will do a garage but there are also some others. I think around here they are advertising a 24x24 for 16K with permits. No electric. Monolithic 12" thickened edge slab. They use that 5/4, 4x8, osb siding/sheathing combo. Pretty slick. But don't ask for anything a little bit custom.


----------



## dferber (Sep 24, 2006)

"It was built by a company that specializes in garages."

When I said this, I should have also given a little more info. One master carpenter showed up in the am. Two young newbie "carpenters" also showed up. The Master Carpenter had to draw out what needed to be done in framing the walls along with explanations. One of the newbies said "I dunno....maybe you better do that part"!
My eyes were rolling! The Carpenter said, "No, you need to learn how to do this", and proceeded to leave to go to another job. I was not a happy camper. As I said, it was a fair job, although I did not notice until much later that the shingles were done incorrectly. Oh yes, the newbies were whining about installing black shingles because they said they get hot and would get burned. <sigh>


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

You really need to get some local quotes. Break it all down and have the quotes broke down so you can eliminate things...or requote portions as subbed out. That's a small project, if you can find a small time guy that does everything, his own excavating, form work, pours, frames, elec. and roofing will more than likely be quickest and cheapest. The biggest cost savers or breakers material wise will be the type of foundation and the type of roof system which again vary by local codes and your desires. If you really wanted to save have the foundation done and frame it yourself... it's a simple building. Oh, and dont forget the building permit


----------



## MCCR (Oct 4, 2006)

The problem with getting prices or "round abouts" on the interent is local. This is a perfect exapmle. In michigan 10K for a garage 4 years ago. I am sure it would be considerably more now since lumber and concrete has gone up in price with inflation. Where Atlantic and I are its around 20k for a garage for a BASIC set up. If you are building on a foundation your concrete, forms and site work will easily match your materials cost alone.around here in our area it should be around 4k-5k for that size foundation. Thats digging the hole and concrete. 

If i were you i would get local quotes from contractors. If code allows but i wouldnt reccomend it fora garage you can build on a slab, monolithic and save some coin on concrete work. The down side to that is you could never attatch to the house if you ever wanted to in the future. It should be on a foundation for that.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

I just built a 36x36 with several windows and doors with full frost walls, attic storage, arch. shingles and electrical (no OH doors, insulation, siding or inner wall coverings yet) for $11 a square foot. But I did all of the labor myself and I get less than average contractor material pricing.

Some people use a rough guesstimate of labor costs being equal to material costs. To pay someone to take the time, thought and care with how I built this place would probably be even more. The details are worth a lot to me, and I enjoy it, so I just do it myself.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> With some sticks and some mud, maybe some felt paper, you can get it down to a couple of bucks a foot...


I'll have to remember that line next time someone tries to talk an estimate down...:laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

robertcdf said:


> I am in the process of building one for a client. His specs are 20' W 24' D. Monothilic slab, 9' 2x4 walls @ 16" O.C. , 3 3X5 windows, 1 36" x 6'8 door, 16' X 8' garage door, stucco exterior, tile roof. Cost about $19,000 for him.


Sounds about the right price for a mono slab....


----------

